# Mass Effect 2: Cerberus Network Problem



## PizzaPasta2010 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab den Code für  Cerberus Network bei meinem EA-Profil eingegeben.Es wurde auch angenommen.
Doch wenn ich Mass Effect 2 starte ,kann ich nicht angemeldet werden.Die Fehlermeldung sagt es seien serverprobleme doch ich denke nicht so,da die anmeldung sehr früh abgebrochen wird.Ist das bei euch auch so?
Wenn nicht,sagt mir was ich falsch mache.


----------



## Soki (8. Dezember 2010)

Dieses Problem hatte ich nur wenn die Firewall den Zugang versperrte. Check also mal ob ME die passenden Rechte besitzt.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (8. Dezember 2010)

ich hab die firewall mal aus gemacht ,hat aber nichts gebracht


----------



## Soki (8. Dezember 2010)

Habe ME2 mal eben gestartet, Cerberus Netzwerk ist bei mir online.

Ich kann mich dran erinnern, dass ich so ein ähnliches Problem mal nach der Installation von einem DLC hatte. Da musste ich mich dann übers Gamehauptmenü anmelden...ich glaub mit dem EA-Account? Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Schau mal unter Extras - optionen - online ob Du automatisch mit dem EAkonto verbunden wirst.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (9. Dezember 2010)

ja diese funktion habe ich eingeschaltet.Ich habe auch den neusten patch sprich 1.2 und habe das spiel bei der biowareseite registriert.


hier ein link ,zum einlösen des cerberus network codes:

http://social.bioware.com/redeem/


----------



## Soki (9. Dezember 2010)

Schau dort mal unter "mein profil" - "meine registrierten spieleinhalte" ob da auch ME drin ist.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (9. Dezember 2010)

also die zusatzinhalte von cerberus network sind drin,hat mein problem aber nich gelöst.


hier mal die fehlermeldung:


>*[size=x-large]Fehler

Die Kommunikation mit dem Mass Effect-Server wurde unterbrochen ,oder es gab einen Timeout. Versuchen sie es später bitte erneut!<
[/size]*


----------



## Soki (9. Dezember 2010)

Ok, eben nachmal versucht, gleiche Fehlermeldung erhalten wie Du. Normalerweise wars in der Vergangenheit so, dass das Hauptmenü ne Sekunde geladen hat und dann kurz gestockt um ins cerberus Netzwerk zu kommen.

Aber zurück zur Fehlermeldung. Ich habe dann einfach auf dem Laptop auf "Verbinden" geklickt, dann wird man aufgefordert sich mit dem EA Konto einzuloggen. Irgendwie habe ich das nie ganz gepeilt, aber anscheinend sind der Bioware Social Network Account und der EA-Account zwei verschiedene Geschichten. Auf jeden Fall hatte ich noch einen extra EA-Account eröffnet (das kann man ja als Option dann ebenfalls anklicken). In diesem EA-Account habe ich auf der Webseite dann glaub ich auch ME als installiertes Game aktiviert...

Am Ende konnte ich mich dann über den EA Account ins Cerberus Netzwerk einloggen.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (9. Dezember 2010)

das problem ist ja dass ich ger nicht erst zur anmeldung komme.die fehlermeldung kommt kurz nach dem laptop


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (9. Dezember 2010)

Habs jetzt, man muss nur den inhalt von hosts bei windows/system32/drivers/etc
durch das ersetzen:



# Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.



#



# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.



#



# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each



# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should



# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.



# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one



# space.



#



# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual



# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.



#



# For example:



#



# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server



# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host







# localhost name resolution is handled within DNS itself.



# 127.0.0.1 localhost



# ::1 localhost    gosiadprod-qos01.ea.com
127.0.0.1    gossjcprod-qos01.ea.com
127.0.0.1    demangler.ea.com
127.0.0.1













trotzdem danke   ; D



mfg
PizzaPasta2010


----------



## mab72 (6. Juli 2013)

Hab das selbe problem!
Alles klappte super konnte mit den kostenlosen dlc´s spielen(zaed usw.) und einen tag später... bumm nichts mehr blablabla timeout.
Wollte mir eigentlich einen dlc für me2 kaufen(katsumi) gut das ich es nicht gemacht habe.

Danke ea und bioware!
Besser kann man nicht beweisen das dlc´s für´n ARSCH sind und man sich besser keine kaufen sollte um nicht betrogen zu werden!!!


----------

